# Homemade keg smoker



## gramason (Nov 2, 2007)

I finished up my keg smoker today, with the help of my buddy Blake (Smokies my pet). We have been working on it off and on for a couple weeks. Its made with a half keg for the smoke box, and a quarter keg for the fire box. Its not the prettiest thing but it seems to hold a good temp. We burnt it off twice so far, and I plan on smoking something on it this weekend. I'll be sure to have some q-view and a report on how it works out.


----------



## rip (Nov 2, 2007)

Your rite it aint pretty but then it aint for lookin at, IT'S FOR SMOKIN!!! Bet that bad boy does a good job too. Look forward to the pics.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice job. I like creativity, whether it's hardware, smokin', grillin', or chillin'.


----------



## seaham358 (Nov 2, 2007)

I like it... looks good.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey I think that looks pretty kewl Gramason! Nice job!


----------



## flyboys (Nov 2, 2007)

What happened to all the beer?


----------



## Deer Meat (Nov 2, 2007)

Nive job on the smoker, I bet it will turn out some great Q


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 2, 2007)

Consumed just before the thought process kicked in as to what to do with the empties... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice job Gramason!


----------



## taz6317 (Nov 2, 2007)

That's just too cool, and you're in my neck of the woods, too!  Makes me thirsty though......


----------



## glued2it (Nov 2, 2007)

ahh somebody beat me to it! Keg smoker looks pretty good!
I've been talking about it for awhile.

Great Job!


----------



## gramason (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks you all. glued2it, I saw your post a while ago. I have a bunch of emties sitting around and have been pondering a way to make one. It was'nt to bad, we just threw this one together. I have some changes for the next one whenever we get around to it.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool I would like to see it too. I got two brand new empties I wanted to use. I even thought about joing two of them together to create a larger smoking chamber. I thought it might look funny though. It really wouldn't look much like a keg after that.

I would like to find a cleaner way to cut them. The cutting wheel worked pretty good but I want a more precise cut.(perfectionist)
Wonder if a machine shop could do it?


----------



## richtee (Nov 2, 2007)

In the same vein, a keg is my firebox... just got the output tube welded in. This is how ALL kegs should be tapped!


----------



## smokin for life (Nov 2, 2007)

Gramason, I wouldn't worry to much about it not looking the best, hell neither do I, but I can turn out some good "Q" too. I always wanted to do that with a keg.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 2, 2007)

Very nice, all that matters is the food anyway.

I wish I knew how to weld :)


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice cooker!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looking forward to your Qviews.

FlaGriller, I wish I could weld too. Wonder if I could go to the nearest vo-tech to learn?


----------



## jocosa (Nov 2, 2007)

We used a Dremmel reinforced wheel to cut the top out of the keg I have (used to brew 10 gallon batches of beer), and it did very well... makes quite a racket* 

Got a friend who has one of the qtr. kegs and he keeps asking me... what can we do with it?  

Now We Know...   :)    Thanks for the inspiration!

Cowgirl - I've wondered the same thing...   tons of stuff I could do if I could weld...


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 2, 2007)

Chug-a-lug!


----------



## bbqman (Nov 2, 2007)

looks good Lance. Hope you go to belair next year,also gavanels is 
suppose to have a non sactioned cook off in april. hope to see you ther as well.
see you nov.17 for the pit beef at the firehouse.
remember rub it ,smoke it and sauce it.
SEE YA


----------



## moltenone (Nov 2, 2007)

Gramason, that baby looks good enough to put in the auto show!!!but don't
FIRE IT UP!

Mark


----------



## allen (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks ain't nothin, as long as it does the job, good luck on your "new" smoker and may it last forever


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks good brother.... look forward to eatin' off it....


----------

